# So I made this handlebar bag tonight...



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm kind of an odd fellow; I like to make things just to see if I can do it. Some things turn out incredibly awesome; somethings are still in the process from one or two years ago... Anyhow, I was looking online at making a messenger bag and I came across the video on how to make one out of trash bags. No way! So I tried it trial size and it turned out awesome. I decided to make it into a handlebar bag by adding straps and doo-hickeys to make the straps taught.

I have to find a way to secure the front flap; velcro maybe? I don't want to have to undo the sewing to add a zipper... Not sure yet; I may just leave it like it is; or add a strap and buckle. Who knows!

Anyhow, here's some pics and a quick video to say yes, it really is waterproof.

And oh yea, I'll get some seam sealer or some rubber cement to do the sewing holes up water tight.

I'm such a nerd...

<a href="https://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/?action=view&current=IMG_3752.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/IMG_3752.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Front view...

<a href="https://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/?action=view&current=IMG_3753.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/IMG_3753.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Depth.

<a href="https://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/?action=view&current=IMG_3754.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/IMG_3754.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://i69.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i57/mynamesrob/MVI_3756.flv">

-Rob


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*If it works use it*

I wonder if a plastic pillow case cover would work better ? I would still have to seal the holes.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh! Completely! It's like Frogg Toggs material and waterproof! I didn't even think about it!

-Rob


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah, yer a nerd, but you've got moxie, kid.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how about a tyvek fedex envelope and some duct tape? now that would be a do-hickey...


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

A couple of old shoestrings and some cord locks from REI and you're fully-adjustable storm strap is ready for action.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Fred, this feels exactly like Tyvek only it was free! And much more awesome! 

Rex, I like it. I'll tinker with it next weekend and we'll see how she comes up.

Thanks for your thoughts, all. Maybe when I save up the pennies I can spring for a real handlebar bag.

-Rob


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

In fact, REI sells nylon strap in bulk with the plastic snap-on buckles. Might be able to cinch it down perfect with a clicky-click buckle for just a couple bucks.

*side note* of course we should probably condemn you to 10 lashings with a zip tie for NOT SHOWING US YOUR SURLY in the pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Rex, it's like being with the mistress; if you see her too often, it's not fun anymore. I have to pace you all with the Surly pics. ;p

-Rob


----------

